# Bug Report L180--favorite Lists



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Receiver downloaded L180. Pulled power plug; pulled card, and pressed off switch. I then Added Local DTV and let download. I then eliminated those stations not wanted. My favorite list was missing local channels plus the HDTV pkg. I eliminated all and selected all over again. The hdtv pkg channels (4) were on my favorite list, howver, my locals, which i added. were not. I went back to modify list and to check locals. As soon as I hit the "done" button the check marks for locals dropped out. I re-booted, as i had done in the beginning. Nothing helped. The locals are included in all channels, however, cannot get them on my favorite list which narrows down to what i like to watch. Mark any suggestions for something i should try?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Same here. I get OTA locals in All Sub. and All Chan. but not in any of my customized favorites. I have added, deleted, scanned, readded, pulled plug, repeated, etc. numerous times, but still no dice. I can tune to them, and the channel up/down buttons work no matter what list I am on, but they don't show up in the guide for my favorites no matter what I try. Under previous releases, they showed up in all lists whether I wanted them to or not. 

-Chris


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I have worked for hour or two doing the same as you. Previously they would show up on lists that i did not want also. I have also noticed the duplicate locals in timer recording have been eliminated, which is good. Having to go thru 900 channels to get locals will be a real headache. Help!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

deweybrunner said:


> Having to go thru 900 channels to get locals will be a real headache. Help!


On most screens, punching in 9400 will get you there pretty quickly.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I too can confirm that OTA locals are NOT showing up in customized HDTV favorites list. They appear in left side list to ADD. However, after selecting to add & saving, they DO NOT appear in the favorites list. 

I even made a NEW favorites with just the OTA channels.
The list APPEARS in the left side favorites menu after creating, but does NOT show up while toggling through guide button to show lists.

I also confirmed with the customized HDTV list that I can have any other channels added succesfully EXCEPT OTA ones.

Well, 1 step forward, TWO steps back!


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I too had the same problem. You simply cannot add OTA channels to Favorites. 

Mark, please ask DISH to fix this problem as it is worse than having the OTA channels on all the favorites.

I also have to add that when re-scanning my OTA HD channels I lost UPN 31 here in Sacramento where I live. It's not that big a loss since the signal would never come in anyway but I would sure like someday to be able to watch Enterprise in High Definition.

Please try to have DISH fix OTA scanning so we can ALL get ALL of our local HDTV channels! Only getting some of out local OTA HDTV channels is very very frustrating!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Damn...that was working in the beta version before L180...I didn't even to check it when I got L180 a couple of weeks ago...I thought they had fixed that. Looks like they took it 1 step too far. Noted...

I know Scaefling...I know...all I can offer at this point is try to add the channel in manually and see if that will work. If not, I don't have any other suggestions yet.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, as an alternate to the favorite list(not being able to get locals) I am now able to watch my favorite list. If i want to switch to a local i can now key in the station i.e. ABC might be 028-01. If i key in 028(not 28) ABC will come in and the same for the other ota. This is a nuisance. hope they get fixed soon. Thanks again for your help. Don't know what we would have done without you!


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Got the same problem here. I'm going to email Charlie to try to get an answer as to when and if OTA locals will appear in the guide. If the answer is not positive and concise I will sell my 921. I ordered the hd Tivo yesterday as a way out of the OTA problems with Dish. I won't take the Tivo if Charlie tells me what the deal is going to be. There was a time when Dish could totally trusted it appears that time has passed.

Dan


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

An alternative way to get to locals is to hit the browse button (right arrow) on the remote. You can then scroll up or down through the local channels.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan - Mark Jackson would be a better person to send your email to. The executive office people will just forward it to him anyway.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> Same here. I get OTA locals in All Sub. and All Chan. but not in any of my customized favorites. I have added, deleted, scanned, readded, pulled plug, repeated, etc. numerous times, but still no dice. I can tune to them, and the channel up/down buttons work no matter what list I am on, but they don't show up in the guide for my favorites no matter what I try. Under previous releases, they showed up in all lists whether I wanted them to or not.
> 
> -Chris


Not only can I not add my HD locals to my favorites list, but I cannot add any channels past TMC-W in the guide. This means, no Encore, no local satellite channels and no HD OTA channels. I can tune to all of these in my All Sub list, but what a PAIN!


----------

